# Passo Zebru - Königsspitze



## Stefan_SIT (11. Januar 2007)

Hi,
suche ein aussagekräftiges Höhenprofil für eine Rundtour  um die Königsspitze von Bormio über den Passo Zebru. 
Hat da jemand was nettes?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## thof (11. Januar 2007)

Die folgende Etappe ging von Caterina Valfurva über Bormio (km33) und Torri di Fraele (km45) zu den Stauseen:







Was heißt um die Königsssptize, wie weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2007)

thof schrieb:


> ... Was heißt um die Königsssptize, wie weiter?



*Um* die Königsspitze (Monte Zebru) ist natürlich Quatsch! Sorry. Ich will von Bormio über Caterina Valfurva zum Rif. Pizzini. Dann durch das *Valle delle Zebru* zurück nach Bormio. Also quasi rund um den Monte Confinale. Aber ich denke, der für mich wichtigste Abschnitt zwischen Caterina Valfurva und dem Passo Zebru (Aufstieg) bzw. dem Pass und Bormio (Abstieg) ist in deinem Höhenprofil drin. Vielen Dank!
Die Tour war ja auch vor einigen Monaten in der BIKE. Ich würde mich jedoch über deine Eindrücke zu dieser Tour freuen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## thof (12. Januar 2007)

Wir haben letztes Jahr so ziemlich alle Highlights in dieser Region (inkl. Eisjöchl und Schneebergscharte) unter die Stollen genommen. Schau mal auf meine Seite: http://www.bike-strong.de.
Unter AC 2006/5.Tag ist die Etappe über den Passo del Zebru beschrieben. Ist ein echt genialer Trail hinab nach Bormio. Würde ich sofort nochmal machen.

Königsspitze





Trail kurz unterhalb des Passo del Zebru





Nahe der Rif. Campo


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2007)

Sehr schön! Wusste doch, dass ich da das richtige plane!  
Das dritte Bild (Bericht 5. Tag auf deiner Webseite  ) - ist das das Rif. Pizzini?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MATTESM (12. Januar 2007)

sind das im oktober gefahren, am tag nach dem goldseetrail  und wieder ein highlight. habe als aufstieg von catarina die rechte variante gewählt, also nicht den weg den marco im bike artikel beschreibt. dabei fährt man eine zeitlang sehr aussichtsreich auf große gletscherfälle zu, mit besten blicken und wechselnder steigung. gut zu fahren. guter steiler stich bis zu einer hütte (name nicht mehr in erinnerung und grad die karte nicht zur hand) und dort links wieder ins tal rein richtung rif pizzini. der teil vom rif bis zur passhöhe lässt sich zuerst teilweise noch ganz gut fahren, wird landschaftlich immer rauher und endet in einem tragetück von geschätzten 20min steil bergauf bis zur passhöhe auf über 3000meter. stacheldrahtverhau und überreste aus dem 1.weltkrieg inklusive. alles was danach kommt ist bis auf den drahtseilakt (abstieg mit drahtseil befestigt und recht rutschig) und die querung des felssturzes von vor 2 jahren (schieben) ein feuerwerk an single tracks. zuerst durchaus technisch, später im tal dann reinster flow. am ende dann ein rausch durch lichten wald, im herbst herrliche farben (die lärchen brennen). ein paar vereinzelte hütten, die einem den speck und den käse dermaßen vors gesicht halten, dass man gar nicht anders kann.... 

marco hat das als 2 tagestour beschrieben, das ists sicher nicht. wir sind die tour in 5 stunden ohne hetzen durchgefahren. 

..m..


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2007)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ... habe als *aufstieg von catarina die rechte variante* gewählt, also nicht den weg den marco im bike artikel beschreibt. dabei fährt man eine zeitlang sehr aussichtsreich auf große gletscherfälle zu, mit besten blicken und wechselnder steigung. gut zu fahren. ...


Die Kombination mit dem Goldseeweg habe ich auch für dieses Jahr geplant. Übrigens ein sehr schönes Foto im IBC-Kalender 2007. 
Kannst du mir vielleicht die Wegnummer mal durchgeben, wenn du in die Karte geschaut hast? Ich kann auf meiner Kompasskarte keinen passenden *rechten oder linken Weg *ausmachen.


MATTESM schrieb:


> ... marco hat das als 2 tagestour beschrieben, das ists sicher nicht. wir sind die tour in 5 stunden ohne hetzen durchgefahren.
> ..m..


Plane das auch als Tagestour. Marco's Touren in der BIKE müssen ja möglichst kompatibel für ein breites Publikum sein und wenn ich micht nicht täusche, wurde die Tour ja auch als "Hüttentour" vorgestellt.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## thof (12. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Das dritte Bild (Bericht 5. Tag auf deiner Webseite  ) - ist das das Rif. Pizzini?



Ja, aufgenommen vom Weg hinauf zum Pass.
BTW: Goldseetrail ist imho noch einen Zacken besser als Zebru.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2007)

Ich werde es checken. Und da es wohl Ende September wird auch mit brennenden Lärchen ...  
Vielen Dank euch beiden und ein schönes Wochenende

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MATTESM (12. Januar 2007)

hallo stefan,
also wir sind nach dem asphaltstück hinter st caterina beim stella alpina den rechten weg nummer 28A in richtung rif C.branca gefahren (marco fuhr den 28B, der direkt hinter führt zum pizzini). ich empfand den 28A als sehr schön, vom C Branca gehts dann auf dem 28C wieder in richtung pizzini. kurz vor dem steilen schluss-stich mündet man wieder auf den hauptweg 28B. Die Blicke auf den Forni-Gletscher waren wunderschön...

guter start ist übringens S.Gottardo oberhalb von bomrio. Bei der Abfahrt vom Zebru kannst du im Wald bei der Zebruhütte links halten und mündest so wieder direkt am Startpunkt.

Worüber ich nichts sagen kann ist die Anfahrt von Bormio nach S Caterina (Weg 20 22). Dort waren im Oktober heftigste Baumfällarbeiten und absolut kein Durchkommen. Sind dann die Straße gefahren...

..m..
..m..


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!  Wäre ich nur nach Karte gefahren, hätte ich bestimmt den 28B genommen, weil er "direkter" aussieht. Den Rest habe ich auch gefunden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (12. Januar 2007)

jawohl, die tour ist al zweitagestour beschrieben. Es soll gemütlich sein  
Hier alle infos und bericht


----------



## Carsten (12. Januar 2007)

ein paar Anregungen und Fotos noch auf meiner HP unter FRAX


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Januar 2007)

hi stefan,

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/ronda_extrema/ronda_extrema_2002_frame.html

tag 4 + 5

rif. pizzini war ich 2005 und 2006 noch mal zu fuss, sehr nett und schön gelegen. würde also eine einkehr einplanen.

bin damals auch den 28b direkt rauf, war zwischenzeitlich schon recht steil, aber noch fahrbar. als tagtestour sicherlich gut machbar.

zum trail ist alles gesagt, das mit dem drahtseil ist nicht allzu schwierig, wenn man aufpasst.

goldseetrail ist mindestens genauso gut, wenn's geht., verbinde die touren.

viel spass,
elmar

p.s.: rif. branca soll auch super essen haben, ggf. kannst du da einen abstecher hin machen zum mittagessen?!?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Januar 2007)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> ... goldseetrail ist mindestens genauso gut, wenn's geht., verbinde die touren.
> viel spass,
> elmar
> ...


Ist auch geplant, die Verbindung von Bormio zurück zum Umbrailpass ist im Moment noch mein Problem. Habe eigentlich geplant, vom Umbrailpass kommend die Bocchetta di Pedenoletto zu fahren. Aber muss ja nicht zwingend sein ... 
In diesem Zusammenhang: würdest du *deinen 6. Tag *nochmal so fahren? Wobei es mir um die Strecke zwischen dem Lago di Cancano und dem Umbrailpass geht. Andersherum (allerdings "nur" Umbrail --> _Bocchetta die Forcola_ --> Lago di Cancano) kenne ich es von 2005. Denke eigentlich, dass der Serpentinentrail die Bocchetta di Pedenoletto _hinunter _einfach schöner zu fahren ist als _hinauf_?!?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Januar 2007)

mein tag 6 war schon in ordnung, würde ich auch wieder fahren. natürlich ist der trail zur bocchetta di pedenoletto runterwärts schöner, aber raufwärts ht man auch tolles panorama und man kann fasta lles fahren (damals war nur im unteren teil an kurzen stellen der weg weggerutscht, sonst war alles fahrbar). ab der malga ist's dann ja auch wieder ein breiterer weg und besser zu fahren (die letzte hangquerung zur kaserne an der bocchetta di forcola muss man halt fast alles schieben, aber das ist ja aus beiden richtungen so).

stellt sich halt die frage nach den alternativen, da fallen mir momentan keine lohnenderen ein. und strasse von bormio zum stilfser joch willst du wohl kaum machen ...

der trail von der bocchetta di forcola zum umbrail-pass ist runterwärts ziemlich genial, viel flow, relativ leicht (nach dern ersten paar kehren). würde dir somit zu der variante raten, wie ich sie gefahren bin.

vom umbrail-pass kannst du dann ja die paar kehren zur dreisprachenspitze hoch, wie mehrfach erwähnt kann man die wohl auch hochwärts fahren. ich bin damals aber die strasse rauf, war einfacher und ich hatte damals noch die info, dass man die serpentinen raufwärts wohl nicht fahren könne. auf direktem weg zur dreisprachenspitze vom stilfser joch aus must du kurz steil schieben, über die serpentinen ist es dann ja wohl fahrbar (wobei es sicher auch nicht gerade flach ist ...).


----------



## thof (15. Januar 2007)

Also wir haben es so gemacht:
Tag 3: Stilfser Joch - Dreisprachen Spitze - Umbrail - Forcola - Pedenolo Trail ...
Tag 5: CV - Zebru - Bormio - Torri di Fraele - Cancano
Tag 6: Valle Forcola - Forcola (nicht den Pedenolo Trail) - Umbrail (klasse Flow) - Dreisprachen - Goldseetrial ...

Ist auf meiner Seite beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (15. Januar 2007)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> vom umbrail-pass kannst du dann ja die paar kehren zur dreisprachenspitze hoch, wie mehrfach erwähnt kann man die wohl auch hochwärts fahren. ich bin damals aber die strasse rauf, war einfacher und ich hatte damals noch die info, dass man die serpentinen raufwärts wohl nicht fahren könne. auf direktem weg zur dreisprachenspitze vom stilfser joch aus must du kurz steil schieben, über die serpentinen ist es dann ja wohl fahrbar (wobei es sicher auch nicht gerade flach ist ...).


Der Trail vom Umbrail hoch zur Dreisprachenspitze ist alles fahrbar aber ...
Dieser Weg ist auch sehr steil. Ich behaupte mal da fahren von den Normalobiker weniger als 5% hoch ohne eine Pause einzulegen oder Schieben. Ich jedenfals habs nicht gepackt. Hab dann halt ein paar Fotopausen eingelegt... Einge Abschnitte verlangen auch gute Balance auf dem Bike.

cu RedOrbiter  www.Trail.ch


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Januar 2007)

So, ich habe es nun einigermaßen "rund" ...  
Die ersten drei Tage meiner Woche im September könnte die Tour nun so aussehen:

Tag: Sta. Maria - Umbrailpass - Bocchetta di Pedenoletto - Dosso delle Baita - Bormio - Valfurva (je nach Unterkunft im Valfurva ca. 2.000 hm, 55 km)
Tag: Valfurva - Rif. Pizzini - Passo Zebru - Bormio - Torri di Fraele - Lago di Cancano (ca. 2.500 hm, 70 km)
Tag: Lago di Cancano - Bocchetta di Forcola - Umbrailpass - Stilfser Joch - Wormissionssteig/Goldseeweg - Prad/Glurns - Sta. Maria (ca. 2.100 hm, 65 km)
Ich muss zwar zweimal durch's Valle di Forcola, aber durch die zwei  unterschiedlichen Routen geht das dann doch. Wenn ich mich bei den HM-Angaben schwer verhauen habe, so bitte ich um Berichtigung.  
Nach den drei Tagen geht's in Richtung Bernina (St. Moritz/Poschiavo). Aber das dann in einem anderen Thread ... 

Ride On! und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Stefan


----------



## MATTESM (16. Januar 2007)

na toll. und nachdem wir hier alle brav mitgeholfen haben und schon richtig lust haben, vor allem beim blick nach draußen in den frühling, dürfen wir dann auch alle mitfahren???

klingt auf alle fälle schön, erinnerungen an meine oktoberaktion am stilfserjoch ...

..m..


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Januar 2007)

Na sicher!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Januar 2007)

Das klingt richtig gut und schreit danach, nachgefahren zu werden!


----------



## MATTESM (16. Januar 2007)

oder vor-gefahren...  

..m..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2007)

So, ich lass ja mir mir reden und fahr´ das dann mal vor, allerdings etwas anders: Ich komme vom Pso del Gallo (natürlich bergab ) zum Lago Cancano, dann Pso Zebru, dann über Pedenolo Trail zum Umbrail - Stilfser Joch - Goldseeweg - Prad (auch über 3 Tage)
@ Stefan: Wo übernachtest Du denn am Lago Cancano? Habe zwar von Wolfgang schon einen Tipp, aber vielleicht hast Du oder jemand anders ja noch jemand eine nette Idee?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Juni 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... @ Stefan: Wo übernachtest Du denn am Lago Cancano? Habe zwar von Wolfgang schon einen Tipp, aber vielleicht hast Du oder jemand anders ja noch jemand eine nette Idee?


Monte Scale Park fand ich 2003 nicht so prickelnd, im Rifugio Fraele bin ich nicht immer überragend bedient worden, gut war es eigentlich immer nur *in der Villa Valania* (Nähe Torri di Fraele) ...
Könnte mir allerdings sogar vorstellen, den (fast flachen) 15km-"Abstecher" ins LiArnoga zu machen. Da ist man ganz auf der sicheren Seite, was Zimmer und Verpflegung angeht! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2007)

Danke, das schaue ich mir mal an. Nach dem Pso Zebru den Abstecher zu machen, wäre kein Problem, aber der nächste Tag mit Bocchetta di Forcola und Goldseeweg ist mir schon lange genug, da möchte ich nicht noch eine Kür einlegen.
Freu mich schon, jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen...


----------



## jan84 (10. März 2008)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage zum Passo Zebru. In allen Tourberichten die ich bisher gelesen hab wird der Pass vom Rif. Pizzini angegangen. Wie siehts aus wenn man den Pass von Bormio ausgehend fährt um dann nach St. Caterina abzufahren? Auffm Papier siehts human aus, wie siehts in der Realität aus? Diese Drahtseilgesicherte "Schlüsselstelle" bergauf ein Problem? Lohnende Alternative zu dem direkten Weg von Bormio nach St. Caterina?


grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2008)

Der Trail ist recht schmal und ausgesetzt, da brauchst beim Bergauffahren nicht viel mit dem Vorderrad wackeln. Alleine ist die Kletterstelle mit dem Bike sicher nicht ganz einfach, bergab kein Problem, nichtmal als "kurzbeinige Frau". Aber von der Schlüsselstelle nach oben dürfte eine ziemliche Schinderei sein, man kann sicher nicht durchgängi bequem schieben. Ist von der anderen Seite aus schon kein Spaziergang, obwohl der Weg schön glatt ist und man alles schieben kann; sausteil halt. Wenn ich die Tour nochmal machen würde, würde ich das Rad am Refugio stehen lassen, zu Fuß auf den Gipfel und dann den Trail parallel zum Forstweg nach Bormio abfahren. Wäre für mich   p e r s ö n l i c h  entspannter. Du kannst von Sta. Catarina auch über Bormio 2000 fahren, sind paar Höhenmeter mehr, aber du bist von der Haupt-Straße weg und die Abfahrt ist ganz lustig, obwohl Schotter. Die Auffahrt ist eine bequeme kleine Nebenstraße fast ohne Verkehr. (Kannst ja auch die Gondel nehmen) Von Bormio 3000 gehen wohl gute Trails runter, habe aber gehört, dass die sehr versteckt liegen und man ohne Guide Schwierigkeiten hat, sie zu finden. Aber vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand genaueres.


----------



## Carsten (10. März 2008)

Val Zebru ist anders herum sicher machbar aber wenig sinnvoll. Man wird sehr viel schieben müssen, dafür ist denn aber sehr sehr langwierig. Beim Tragen hab ichs lieber steil und kurz...so z.B.:





Blick von Rif. Pizzini nach Osten hoch zur Casati

Bormio 3000: Da wurde 2006 ein neuer Trail nach St. Catarina gebaut.
Müsste bei altarezia.eu sogar gps tracks dazu geben


----------



## thof (10. März 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage zum Passo Zebru. In allen Tourberichten die ich bisher gelesen hab wird der Pass vom Rif. Pizzini angegangen. Wie siehts aus wenn man den Pass von Bormio ausgehend fährt um dann nach St. Caterina abzufahren? Auffm Papier siehts human aus, wie siehts in der Realität aus? Diese Drahtseilgesicherte "Schlüsselstelle" bergauf ein Problem? Lohnende Alternative zu dem direkten Weg von Bormio nach St. Caterina?
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Verlaub: Das ist Schwachsinn. Einen Toptrail der Alpen fährt man hinab und schiebt ihn nicht hinauf! Oder gibt es irgend einen Grund für Deine Frage?


----------



## jan84 (10. März 2008)

Ich frage ja um rauszufinden ob es Schwachsinn ist . Das ging weder aus der Karte noch aus Google-Earth noch aus diversen Tourbeschreibungen so wirklich hervor. 
Die Überlegung war halt einfach eine Etappe vom AX darüber zu führen, aber das scheint ja keinen Sinn zu machen. 

Die Casati ist mir auf der Karte auch schon ins Auge gestochen, den Plan aus Richtung Zufrittsee dorthinzukommen wurde aber aus Gletschergründen schnell wieder verworfen *g*, was sich auch beim lesen von Carstens FRAX-Bericht bestätigte. 

Wir waren auf der Suche nach einer sinnvollen Möglichkeit das Madritschjoch und die Montozzoscharte miteinander zu kombinieren, die scheint es aber nicht wirklich zu geben. Da wir auf der Tour wohl sowieso mit einer relativ großen Gruppe unterwegs sind werden wir wohl einfach für die die wollen nen Ruhetag in Tafoi einlegen und ein Teil der Gruppe nimmt den Tag nochmal das Madritschjoch in Angriff und dann unten durchs Tal wieder von Prad nach Trafoi hoch. 


grüße
jan


----------



## thof (11. März 2008)

Dann würde ich eher das Marditschjoch auslassen, und einen extra Tag für Zebru einschieben. Die Gruppe macht einen Ruhetag in Caterina Valfurva, während die anderen die Runde vor der Königsspitze machen. Ist an einem Tag locker zu schaffen. Danach kannst Du auch Gavia und die Montozzoscharte einbauen ;-)


----------



## Carsten (12. März 2008)

ich schätze mal noch 8 bis 10 Jahre, dann ist der Gletscher weg un die Transalp Challenge läuft auf breiter Piste (dann Skipiste) über Madrischjoch und Langernferner Joch - Casati und danach ins Val Zebru...


----------



## Biking_Flow (13. März 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> un die Transalp Challenge läuft auf breiter Piste (dann Skipiste) über Madrischjoch und Langernferner Joch - Casati und danach ins Val Zebru...



Hoffentlich nicht... aber aufhalten wird sich diese Entwicklung wohl nicht lassen


----------



## Fubbes (14. März 2008)

thof schrieb:


> Dann würde ich eher das Marditschjoch auslassen, und einen extra Tag für Zebru einschieben. Die Gruppe macht einen Ruhetag in Caterina Valfurva, während die anderen die Runde vor der Königsspitze machen. Ist an einem Tag locker zu schaffen. Danach kannst Du auch Gavia und die Montozzoscharte einbauen ;-)


Ich hatte am Madritsch erheblich mehr Fahrspaß, als am Zebru. Zebru ist einfach zu ausgesetzt und steil. Für nicht so versierte ist das Madritschjoch das perfekte Fahrtechniktraining, da keine Absturzgefahr besteht. Der Zebru ist aber einsamer. 
Zebru rückwärts ist zwar viel zu Schieben, aber warum nicht. Als totalen Quatsch betrachte ich das nicht. So würde es wenigstens in einen AX reinpassen. Was man vom Madritschjoch überhaupt nicht behaupten kann.

Meine Empfehlung: in einen Transalp würde ich *keine* der beiden Pässe einbauen, sonder stattdessen (so habe ich es letztes Jahr gemacht) von Bormio ausgehend über Santa Caterina, Zebru, Bormio, Fraele, Bocchetta, Stilfser Joch, Goldseeweg, Trafoi, Sulden, Madritschjoch eine dreiviertel Ortelrrunde fahren. Oder auch die komplette ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## thof (14. März 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: in einen Transalp würde ich *keine* der beiden Pässe einbauen, sonder stattdessen (so habe ich es letztes Jahr gemacht) von Bormio ausgehend über Santa Caterina, Zebru, Bormio, Fraele, Bocchetta, Stilfser Joch, Goldseeweg, Trafoi, Sulden, Madritschjoch eine dreiviertel Ortelrrunde fahren. Oder auch die komplette ...



... Runde unserer Tour 2006  Da sind alle von Dir genannten Highlights drin. War auch kein Alpencross. Ich fand übrigens den Zebru (und vor allem die Abfahrt) um Welten eindrucksvoller, interessanter, schöner und anspruchsvoller als das Madritschjoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (14. März 2008)

thof schrieb:


> ... Runde unserer Tour 2006  Da sind alle von Dir genannten Highlights drin. War auch kein Alpencross. Ich fand übrigens den Zebru (und vor allem die Abfahrt) um Welten eindrucksvoller, interessanter, schöner und anspruchsvoller als das Madritschjoch.


Genau, und weiter geht es dann zum Eisjöchl, dann sind alle (fast) 3000er drin 

Ich fand den Zebru auch beeindruckender, vor allem wegen der Einsamkeit. Das kam in meinem Posting wohl nicht so raus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. März 2008)

Ich hab dort die ersten und einzigen Steinböcke meines Lebens gesehen, aber das war auch mit ein Grund, wieso ich da unbedingt hin wollte.
Der Passo del Gallo ist aber genauso einsam, da ist uns auch noch nie ein Mensch begegnet.
Dafür ist am Zebru die Auffahrt umso nerviger, da man alle paar Minuten von einem Jeep-Taxi überholt wird und auch ziemlich viele Leute Richtung Rif. Pizzini gehen. Die Einsamkeit kommt eigentlich erst nach dem Übergang. Selbst zum Passo Zebru selber gehen noch relativ viele Leute, zumindest lagen da einige in der Sonne oder sind zu dem Gipfel linker Hand gestiefelt, als wir dort waren.


----------



## Fubbes (14. März 2008)

Da habe ich mehr Glück gehabt, oder Pech 
Es hat bis zur Pizzini-Hütte leicht geregnet. Keine Taxis, eine Hand voll Wanderer. Zum Pass hin wurde das Wetter zwar besser, aber von der Königsspitze und den vielen Gletschern drumherum war vor lauter Wolken/Nebel nicht viel zu sehen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------

